# Display old fishing gear?



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone use old fishing gear as decor around the house? We have a coastal theme. Ran across this old Penn NO 49 and old rod with wooden handle. Might hang it somewhere. Just wash it off or do you do a semi resto?


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Clean it up and show it off.....


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I have fishing gear everywhere I can can away with it.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

patina is good in decor. don't restore


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Just going to wash it and mount it.


----------



## RogerMCreamer (Sep 23, 2021)

Capnredfish said:


> Just going to wash it and mount it.


So, how was your experience with it?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

RogerMCreamer said:


> So, how was your experience with it?


We are deciding where to put it.


----------



## JFScotty (Sep 27, 2021)

Patina is the way.


----------

